# Question about Cap Badges



## Satelliteslayer (12 Apr 2005)

Hello ya'll, I tried this question under CSS and got no responce so I come here.

I am transferring from Navy to FCS and I have POET, SQ all of that... all I need to do is the QL3 equipment course.

I am exchanging my Navy NCD's for CadPat tomorrow and I wanted to know "at what point in their QL3 crse are FCS techs given their "EME" cap badge.

I do not want to sew on an EME cap badge and show up in Borden to find out I should have used a "Cornflake"

I need to know tonight so I can tell the Supp Tech tomorrow.

Thanks for your responce and assistance.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Apr 2005)

Are you MOC qualified in your current trade?  I assume you must be because you list Para and EOD as military experience.  Normally you would put up the EME capbadge in that case.  If you are not MOC qualified and are still wearing a cornflake, keep it, you'll be told when to change it when you get to the school.

Or you could call (705) 424-1200 (Borden's switchboard) tomorrow morning while you're at clothing stores and ask for the CFSEME Orderly Room.  I'm sure someone there can answer your question.


----------



## Satelliteslayer (13 Apr 2005)

Thank you for the information


----------



## brin11 (13 Apr 2005)

Normally the EME capbadge is put up after EME common is completed which is usually just prior to QL3.   At least when I was there that was the practice.   You wore a cornflake or your old capbadge until then.

Definitely calling the school for clarification is a good idea.

Edit:  I stand corrected, gun plumber clarified this in the CSS forum.  Thanks.


----------

